# New Orleans Hornets (44-20) @ Detroit Pistons (47-18)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










The Palace of Auburn Hills 
12:00pm CST
ABC











































































Preview​
They're saying West is a game time decision but I think he's more doubtful rather than questionable. 



> A decision will not made until just before tipoff on Sunday against the Detroit Pistons if David West will play because of a sprained right ankle, Coach Byron Scott said.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck, they just said West didn't travel with the team.......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, 11-0 run.....


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the game isnt on abc for me and i have to go to work, talk about lame.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought about Maxiell and Stuckey but forgot about Jarvis Hayes. He's out there doing his best Reggie Miller impersonation. Hornets are leaving him wide open too many times. Pistons bench=29, Hornets bench=6. Peja and Hayes are the only 2 players in double figures at halftime.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, can't remember the last time hearing his name this much in a game....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mo Pete. :azdaja:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I liked Mo in Toronto, but I don't know what happen to him since N.O.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

After Chauncey's last crappy game, I knew he'd want to have a better one today. Hornets need to know where Maxiell is on the floor at all times.

Mo never gets this many minutes but looks like Scott is in love with him today.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that off rb by McDyess was crucial


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LMAO! @ the Hornets continuing to leave Hayes open.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jarivs Hayes isn't this good...The Pistons aren't either,they just keep hitting treys and the Hornets are 3-13...Take Paul out and everyone else is 2-11.They're lucky they're still in this game,but you may as well sit CP down if things don't get close real soon.

these refs suck too


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, he's going crazy!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hayes is at 3 point shooting practice today. This is not the Hornets day today. I'm surprised CP is still out there.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And why hasn't Scott put James in? With Mo and Pargo both struggling, James might be able to make a couple of shots but I don't guess he's thought about that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bout time he gets Paul out of there. It just wasn't the Hornets shooting day today. Taking and missing too many 3's. Hayes was hot and there was nothing they could do about it. Oh now he puts in Mike James. LMAO!

I delayed going grocery shopping to watch this crap. I'm not all that mad though. Can't win em all.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Last season when the Hornets beat the Pistons, it was Hilton that had the big game. I'm pretty sure Piston fans were like "who the h*ll is this guy?" LOL!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets aren't very good without West,but they need to hit shots no matter what and their shooters were crap today.If Hayes hadn't been so hot they would have a really good chance in this game,but you can't win a game when some random guy like him lights you up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

3-18 (16%) on 3's sucks. But we've had games where the shots were falling and the opposing teams' shots weren't. They lived and died by the 3 ball today.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The wins against the Lakers and San Antonio were huge. With this loss today they still maintain their standing. Even if only for tonight.  Can't afford to drop too many more though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------

